# Sexing help with overhead pics



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

From the sexing help I got before I was able to put these guys together and am already witnessing breeding behavior! Many thanks to those who gave their input!









Now, if some of you good "sexers" would be willing to lend your opinions once again I'd really appreciate it! I have taken a few more pics from different angles in hopes of combining more of these guys and freeing up some tank space.

Regina #1

























Regina #2

























BYH #1

















BYH #2

























GO #1

























GO #2

















Thanks again for you guys' help!

Lisa


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

Lisa I wont be much help in sexing these guys but when you have some froglets please let me know. These are all beautiful frogs I really like the Giant Orange


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I hope that I will end up with 3 unrelated pairs of these guys as I have 6 of them, so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

cant help with sexing but your pond section looks to be in the exact same position as mine and have the same plants so from the scale that guy looks massive


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

My guess:

Regina 1: Male
Regina 2: Male

BYH 1: Female
BYH 2: Male

GO 1: Female
GO 2: Male


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

I agree with Arklier's assessment.

Looks like a big female on the left and lil' male on the right in your first picture. The proof is in the coc-hut.


----------



## caudataman5000 (Jun 29, 2009)

as far as I know male dart frogs have white toes. and are generally a little smaller than females

hope this helps!

-shane


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like you have a piar of each. Great frogs by the way.


----------

